# Hendrix Style Blues Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Nothing special, but good to know?


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I gotta say I love your stuff. I remember when I first picked up the guitar many years ago after being a bass player and was looking for some blues backing tracks, I played the Renman Winter Blues over and over until I could decently solo the minor pentatonic. Thank you!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool man, that was a long time ago! My production skills quite a bit better now!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm not sure if you do this in some of your videos or not, but one suggestion would be to give examples of where these licks fit into the progression. Such as over the IV and into the V, etc.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool Robert, your videos are excellent...any chance we could get you to post the Renman Winter Blues here too?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Interesting that you use your ring finger rather than your pinky. Any reason why?

Thanks for the great video. I always regret that we didn't get to meet in person while I was living in Edmonton.

TG


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Interesting that you use your index finger rather than your pinky. Any reason why?
> 
> Thanks for the great video. I always regret that we didn't get to meet in person while I was living in Edmonton.
> 
> TG


Uh do you mean RING finger? Where did you move? Yeah too bad we didn't meet up! You know way more about old cool amps than me so I could have picked your brain.

Winter Blues is an old mp3 track I did. Not a lesson. I will see if I can find it for ya.


----------

